# Printer joke



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

I can hear music coming out of my printer............I think the paper's jammin' again :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ohh no!  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

dear oh dear :lol:


----------

